# Daughter stuck in dubai please help



## Jane Hucklebridge (May 13, 2016)

My daughter was tricked into handing over her passport in a labour case for her company. This was in August last year. Since them Ive paid £12000 to get passport back but the courts have linked it to another case and there is more money to pay. I cant pay any more and the company has gone into liquidation

We are all at our wits end and she has my 4 year old grandson with her too. They need to come home as soon as possible as she has no mone and is suffering mentally like we all are.

Brit Embassy say they can't help.

What can we do? Please help!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Jane Hucklebridge said:


> My daughter was tricked into handing over her passport in a labour case for her company. This was in August last year. Since them Ive paid £12000 to get passport back but the courts have linked it to another case and there is more money to pay. I cant pay any more and the company has gone into liquidation
> 
> We are all at our wits end and she has my 4 year old grandson with her too. They need to come home as soon as possible as she has no mone and is suffering mentally like we all are.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this, but can we clarify a couple of things please...



> My daughter was tricked into handing over her passport in a labour case for *her* company.


Are you saying that the company belonged to her, she was the owner/operator of the company?



> Since them Ive paid £12000 to get passport back but the courts have linked it to another case and there is more money to pay.


Presumably you are referring to fines imposed by the Court, that's the way it looks to me. In which case this strengthens the feeling that this relates to your daughter's Company - is this correct?

If it was the case that the Company was hers' were all the appropriate insurances in place such as Workman's Compensation Cover, Public Indemnity/Liability Insurance? Have the Company's lawyers been brought in to assist.

Or

If the company does not belong to your daughter, then to who have you paid this GBP 12,000?


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Can you please elaborate so we can offer appropriate advice? What was the labour case regarding? Why have you paid so much money and to whom did you pay this money? When you say her passport has been linked to another case, is this with the same company or she's in trouble for something else?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Pretty obvious this is a dead thread, if she was that bothered she would have come back on here.


----------



## Jane Hucklebridge (May 13, 2016)

londonmandan said:


> Pretty obvious this is a dead thread, if she was that bothered she would have come back on here.


Hi thank you for your interest but my daughter's ex boss paid another £14000 on Wed and she has been given her passport back. I have been so overjoyed after nearly a year of despair that I haven't visited my emails.

Btw the company was not hers, she was a manager.

Again thank you all for replying and I am sorry to have delayed my reply

Jane


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Glad it worked out and the boss did the right thing in the end


----------

